# Question about the noguera brothers



## maggie1008 (Jul 11, 2008)

Which one is known has minotoro?

I always tought it was Antonio rodrigo but at affliction they called Antonio rogeiro minotoro

Is minotoro a nickname or part of the family name

Man that has to be the most confusing names in twin history lol


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Big Nog is 'Minotauro'

Little Nog is 'Minotoro'

They sound very similar and mean very simlar things.


----------



## maggie1008 (Jul 11, 2008)

and what does it mean thanks


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

Not 100% sure, but I am quite sure but I think it's taken from the mythological creature "Minotaur"


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minotaur


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Minotauro does indeed refer to the Minotaur. Minotoro means 'little bull', I think.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

FYI Nogueira got the nickname because he was pretty beig already at 15, so someone said "hey, you're a minotauro's baby!" which is a saying in brazil for someone who is very big as a kid. And the nickname "Minotauro" stuck.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Minotauro is the most badass nickname ever, by the way.

Also, Big Nog has a dent in his back while lil Nog doesn't.

Then there's Pequeno Nogueira, but he's not related to the Nogueira brothers.


----------



## laughingboy3 (Sep 24, 2007)

maggie1008 said:


> Which one is known has minotoro?
> 
> I always tought it was Antonio rodrigo but at affliction they called Antonio rogeiro minotoro
> 
> ...


They decided having identical twins with the same first name, the same initials, and a similar middle name wasn't confusing enough so they gave them basically the same nickname.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Nogueira means Walnut, according to an portugese-english dictionary...

Mr. Walnut will submit you


----------

